# Theft resistant trail cam box...



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Wanted a security box to help protect against theft. Bought a Moultrie universal camera protection box....what a piece of junk! Thing is made from something a bit thicker than an aluminum beverage can, could easily be jimmied with a screw driver. Besides being huge, the front opening was so large you could snip the adjustable bars and pull the camera through the opening.

I love the Moultrie GameSpy I-45 camera, but their accessory security box is going back to the store. Time for a better idea...










Front and side panel is made from 10 ga steel (1/8" thick), opening was cut out using a hole saw and sabre saw. Just big enough to let the camera function. Entire box will be about half the size Moultrie offers. 





































Back panel-top-bottom are made from 3/16" or 7 gauge metal. Slots were machined for camera strap, openings for solar cord connections added. Drilled and tapped top to accept the solar panel mount. A 3/8" piano hinge will be welded to to both pieces allowing the front panel to swing out for servicing. Holes in back panel are for lag bolts to tree. Will also feature adjustments for pitch of camera. 




























That's all for now, will post more when it's completed....


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

that is so freakin cool, good job


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad to see someone happy with a I45. Last year people complained about them, I wanted to try one but was scared. 

And for the box, your box beats theirs by a landslide.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

So next time I go out there I will bring my cordless dremel with some cutoff wheels. :tongue:

J/K

Great job! I see it is still incomplete. Any plans to make it so it isnt pry resistance?


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

First off let me say I think your box is perfect, I couldnt think of anything or anyway to improve it. I wasnt aware that those cameras could be solar powered.

How much does a rig like this set you back??


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

tarleet said:


> So next time I go out there I will bring my cordless dremel with some cutoff wheels.


LOL! Or a cordless RA grinder. Awesome box, but doubtful that it's even possible to make one that will keep the camera safe. If I were a hunterthief, and came across that while tresspasscouting I'd say "woo hoo..that must be one serious camera. I'll be back with some tools".


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Best camera security*

Is to hide the camera well. Put it high in a tree or low under a bush and cover everything but the lens and trigger eye with leaves or foliage. Make sure you put it where the flash, if any, is not visible from any road, path or across a field. The most heavy duty camera protection box is completely negated by a chainsaw. If they will steal your camera, they will not hesitate to cut down the tree to get it. Been there, found the stumps. Now I take a pic of the hide location with a flag infront of the hidden camera so I can find it the first couple of times I go to check it.....one last thing...TELL NO ONE THAT YOU HAVE A CAMERA IN AN AREA.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

pinkfletch said:


> Is to hide the camera well. Put it high in a tree or low under a bush and cover everything but the lens and trigger eye with leaves or foliage. Make sure you put it where the flash, if any, is not visible from any road, path or across a field. The most heavy duty camera protection box is completely negated by a chainsaw. If they will steal your camera, they will not hesitate to cut down the tree to get it. Been there, found the stumps. Now I take a pic of the hide location with a flag infront of the hidden camera so I can find it the first couple of times I go to check it.....one last thing...TELL NO ONE THAT YOU HAVE A CAMERA IN AN AREA.


Probably best to only buy infrared. A thief could accidentally set the flash off no matter how well hidden and the camera would be gone. Dang, that's a lot of money to risk especially setting out multiples. I just don't have the nerve to do it. My mindset is that no matter how well locked up, anything left in any woods WILL be stolen.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Never implied it would be "theft proof".....only "theft resistant". I'm sure there are a dozen ways to take one, but they're going to work for this one. 

Got the hinge and latch welded in, now ready for paint and the install.


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Give us some pictures when you get it painted.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

nice job, most theives would be way too lazy to mess with that thing if its secured well
keep up the good work


----------



## newram05 (Aug 23, 2009)

Love the security box, well put together . I usually carry a Glock when I walk the woods. so your little lock just became a victim!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

newram05 said:


> ....I usually carry a Glock when I walk the woods. so your little lock just became a victim!


My wife is from West Virginia.....somehow that comment doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

grat idea man! i think ill have to make some


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

$300+ means too much to me to leave that amount sitting in the woods, knowing it'll be gone, just not sure when.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice fab work on that box! Sure beats store-bought boxes by a mile. 

Like you said, nothing will stop a motivated thief, but they'll likely have to make two trips to steal your cam (unless they're carrying a firearm).


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool great job.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Job!:thumbs_up


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

That box is really sweet, but I hope you are gonna replace that webbing strap with a chain. Otherwise anyone with a pocketknife can cut the strap and take the whole thing in 2 shakes....


----------



## kboteler (May 13, 2010)

I think he is going to lag bolt it to a tree. I built several out of 1/4" channel and I lag bolted them to a tree at the top and botttom.


----------



## kboteler (May 13, 2010)

Also get you one of those "bolt cutter" proof shrouded locks.


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow that is a biffy box!! I have created my own theft system too! Its a laminated card put inside the camera that says on the card " Beware you steal my game camera I have pictures of you from my second camera" Playing mind games with those none stable hunters.


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey buddy, That's some serious stuff there! I gotta say "well done!!!" Certainly not theft-proof, but sure "theft-resistant"...maybe even a theft-deterant. Good luck with your cams this year!!!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Paint is now complete......will hang it up tomorrow. 3/8" X 4" lag bolts should hold it in place.


----------



## Stomper (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow nice job on the camera box. One of the nicest I have seen to date. Bad thing about it, just one more reason the take the thing, because now you get this way cool security box as well as a camera. At least it will help with honest and lazy theives. Nice Job


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sad*



tarleet said:


> So next time I go out there I will bring my cordless dremel with some cutoff wheels. :tongue:
> 
> J/K
> 
> Great job! I see it is still incomplete. Any plans to make it so it isnt pry resistance?





hunt123 said:


> LOL! Or a cordless RA grinder. Awesome box, but doubtful that it's even possible to make one that will keep the camera safe. If I were a hunterthief, and came across that while tresspasscouting I'd say "woo hoo..that must be one serious camera. I'll be back with some tools".





pinkfletch said:


> Is to hide the camera well. Put it high in a tree or low under a bush and cover everything but the lens and trigger eye with leaves or foliage. Make sure you put it where the flash, if any, is not visible from any road, path or across a field. The most heavy duty camera protection box is completely negated by a chainsaw. If they will steal your camera, they will not hesitate to cut down the tree to get it. Been there, found the stumps. Now I take a pic of the hide location with a flag infront of the hidden camera so I can find it the first couple of times I go to check it.....one last thing...TELL NO ONE THAT YOU HAVE A CAMERA IN AN AREA.





hunt123 said:


> Probably best to only buy infrared. A thief could accidentally set the flash off no matter how well hidden and the camera would be gone. Dang, that's a lot of money to risk especially setting out multiples. I just don't have the nerve to do it. My mindset is that no matter how well locked up, anything left in any woods WILL be stolen.





newram05 said:


> Love the security box, well put together . I usually carry a Glock when I walk the woods. so your little lock just became a victim!





hunt123 said:


> $300+ means too much to me to leave that amount sitting in the woods, knowing it'll be gone, just not sure when.





Hunter Dave said:


> Nice fab work on that box! Sure beats store-bought boxes by a mile.
> 
> Like you said, nothing will stop a motivated thief, but they'll likely have to make two trips to steal your cam (unless they're carrying a firearm).





kboteler said:


> I think he is going to lag bolt it to a tree. I built several out of 1/4" channel and I lag bolted them to a tree at the top and botttom.





xforceLD32 said:


> Wow that is a biffy box!! I have created my own theft system too! Its a laminated card put inside the camera that says on the card " Beware you steal my game camera I have pictures of you from my second camera" Playing mind games with those none stable hunters.


I know these comments may be joking, or not. But it is sad that you have to go to this extreme.

I didn't stick my cameras in a safe I put up one's that email me the pictures. Three stolen three retrieved.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

minndroptine said:


> I know these comments may be joking, or not. But it is sad that you have to go to this extreme.
> 
> I didn't stick my cameras in a safe I put up one's that email me the pictures. Three stolen three retrieved.


So you see, we weren't joking. Yours got stolen also. It IS sad, but anything left in the woods WILL be stolen eventually.

But that's curious technology you're talking about. What cameras email pictures and how did that cause you to get them back?


----------



## Stomper (Oct 9, 2007)

I was wondering that myself, but I would guess that it emailed a picture of the guy stealing it.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

by that time I would have your pic...
Where can I buy one for the moultree D 40?
I am sold, just give me the link. thanks.
I want the holes for my solar powered panel.


----------

